# "ادعني في وقت الضيق أنقذك فتمجدني" (مز 50: 15 )



## ABOTARBO (2 نوفمبر 2010)

*بركات الصعوبات
"ادعني في وقت الضيق أنقذك فتمجدني"
(مز 50: 15 )





هناك عدة بركات للتجارب :

(1) التجارب تعلمنا الصلاة :

فالتجارب تحصرنا للإنفراد مع الله كثيراً. لقد دفعت يعقوب قديماً للمصارعة مع الله عند مخاضة يبوق (تك 32: 23 -30) . وعلـَّمت المرنم أن يجد "ستر العلي" (مز91) وجعلت حياة بولس، حياة الاعتماد المستمر على حضور الرب معه، وهى آلتي تقوّى وتدعم شركتنا المقدسة آلتي نختبر دائماً أنها مرجعنا الأعلى وينبوعنا الوحيد.

حقاً أنه من الـمُذل أن يضطر الله أن يضم أولاده إلى صدره بالآلام والأعواز، لأنه مع الأسف، كثيراً ما تكون الراحة والسعة دافعين لاستقلالنا عن الله بعض الشيء. وقد اختبرنا أن أحسن أوقاتنا الروحية آلتي شعرنا فيها بقرب الله منا، هي الأوقات آلتي استطعنا أن نقول فيها "عرفت في الشدائد نفسي" (مز 31: 7 ) .

(2) التجارب تعلمنا المحبة :

عندما يريد الله أن يصقل نفوسنا ويليّنها، ويستجيب لصلواتنا آلتي رفعناها طالبين الصبر والمحبة، يُدخلنا في تدريب سوء المعاملة والظلم وأخطاء الآخرين ضدنا، فنهرع إليه لأجل المحبة آلتي "تحتمل كل شيء ... وتصبر على كل شيء" (1كو 13: 7 ) . ولا شك أننا نكتشف أولاً أنه ليست عندنا المحبة الكافية لهذا الامتحان، وحينئذ يقودنا الروح القدس إلى مصدر القوة. ومن ثم يقودنا من يوم إلى يوم إلى اختبار أعمق وتهذيب أحلى إلى أن نستطيع أن نشكره لأجل النار آلتي أتت لنا بجزء أكبر من نعمته وبقسط أوفر من محبته الغالية.

(3) التجارب تعلمنا الصبر :

درس الاحتمال هو أكمل الدروس، والصبر هو تاج فضائل الحياة المسيحية. وعندما يكون للصبر عمل تام، نكون "تامين وكاملين غير ناقصين في شيء" (يع 1: 4 ) . وهذا الدرس الذي هو تاج الحياة الروحية، لا نتعلمه إلا في مدرسة الآلام، وعندئذ نتعلم أروع وأحلى ثمار الروح القدس، لأن "ثمر الروح فهو محبة ... طول أناة ..." (يع 1: 4 ) .

منقول
*​


----------



## روزي86 (2 نوفمبر 2010)

جميل جدا

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## kalimooo (2 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> جميل جدا
> 
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 نوفمبر 2010)

كليمو قال:


> شكرااااا جزيلا
> 
> ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## christianbible5 (6 نوفمبر 2010)

> *"ادعني في وقت الضيق أنقذك فتمجدني"
> (مز 50: 15 )*


تسلم ايديك يا غالي...

الرب ينور دربك...

صلي معي لأجل المضطهدين...


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> تسلم ايديك يا غالي...
> 
> الرب ينور دربك...
> 
> صلي معي لأجل المضطهدين...


*آميــــــــــــــــــــن
*


----------



## انت شبعي (4 يناير 2014)

موضوع رائع جدا
كل الفرح لقلبك


----------



## جوجو وحيد (5 يناير 2014)

موضوع حلووووووووووووووووووووووو قووووووووووووووووووووووووى


----------

